# Classic Sweepstakes Auction for Class of 2015 going on NoW!



## Ponyville (Jan 3, 2014)

Please join us and bid on the premier stallions of our industry.

www.thelittlehorsebarn.com

click on *ASPC Classic Sweepstakes Auction.*

15 stallions to choose from. A stallion for everyone!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 9, 2014)

Found the one *I* want! Now to save up some $$....


----------



## Charley (Jan 31, 2014)

Bidding ends late tonight EST! This is where Dreams Begin! ​
​
If you plan on bidding late, be sure that your account is active. ​
Don't wait to sign up for an account as it does take some time for accounts to be activated! ​
​
Come and watch! Come and Bid!​


----------



## Charley (Jan 31, 2014)

Down to just a couple more hours left to bid in the *ASPC Classic Sweepstakes Auction.*​
​
Come and watch! Come and bid!​


----------

